# Anyone here currently work for mccormick ambulance in LA???



## Jn1232th (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey everyone, so does anyone here currently work for McCormick??? If so, how do you like it? Does fire actually let you be hands on on scene? 
My company I currently work at I love but the call volume for 911 is super low (4 calls week :/) so I been looking at either applying with amr out in riverside or with McCormick.
Thanks


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> amr out in riverside



REMS is a way better EMS agency than LACo. 

Theres a couple people on here that work for AMR Riverside (I'm not one of them, I'm in a other division) I can only think of one. Im not real sure he works riverside division.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Nov 8, 2015)

You want to get ran into the ground? Come on over to Riverside we average around 500 911 calls a day.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> You want to get ran into the ground? Come on over to Riverside we average around 500 911 calls a day.



Whoops. I thought I tagged you in my previous post. 

Hemet and Palm Springs are good divisions to work for as well. Pretty much anything that's not in LACo. is A okay.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 8, 2015)

Just curious. How is REMS different to LAco? Is the scope bigger for emts? Also, is it fire based in riverside?


----------



## wtferick (Nov 8, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> Just curious. How is REMS different to LAco? Is the scope bigger for emts? Also, is it fire based in riverside?


Which company do you currently work for? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 8, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Which company do you currently work for? If you don't mind me asking.



I currently work for doctors ambulance


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 8, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> Hey everyone, so does anyone here currently work for McCormick??? If so, how do you like it? Does fire actually let you be hands on on scene?
> My company I currently work at I love but the call volume for 911 is super low (4 calls week :/) so I been looking at either applying with amr out in riverside or with McCormick.
> Thanks


You want to work in an 911 setting where you can actually function as an EMT? Look into Kern County, and Hall Ambulance Service.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Nov 9, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> Just curious. How is REMS different to LAco? Is the scope bigger for emts? Also, is it fire based in riverside?


Not sure what you mean by "fire based" I assume you're asking if fire runs the show. Some departments  are difficult to work with but for the most part we all get along. Our medics are the primary care providers since we are transporting the patient. So telling fire they can't ride with us or cancelling them on scene is quite common.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> You want to get ran into the ground? Come on over to Riverside we average around 500 911 calls a day.


LOL. I love hearing how Riverside thinks they're busy.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 9, 2015)

If you want to do something and not get paid minimum wage, go to Kern.  Any where but LA County.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 9, 2015)

So basically, from what I am getting from this is stay away from LAco and go to either riverside/San Bernardino or kern


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 9, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> So basically, from what I am getting from this is stay away from LAco and go to either riverside/San Bernardino or kern


Yea, I mean AMR is great.  From what I hear CARE doesn't let you touch the patient until Fire is on scene and tells you load? So your more of a gurney jockey than any where but atleast your making a dollar over minimum wage lol


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 9, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> So basically, from what I am getting from this is stay away from LAco and go to either riverside/San Bernardino or kern



FINALLY! Someone that is listening to what we are saying. Buy lotto tickets boys cause hell is freezing over.


----------



## ResRednek (Nov 9, 2015)

At CARE only 2 departments we work with lose their mind if you touch a patient first, the other departments expect you to do a good assessment if your first one and a proper turn over, however if I could afford it I would be working Kern Co or out in Imperial Co.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 9, 2015)

Wait...A system exists in which a trained, paid, and dispatched EMS resource arrives on scene and isn't allowed to make patient contact until another EMS resource arrives? 

My naïveté and blissful ignorance is showing again.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 9, 2015)

^Which two departments are those?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 9, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> ^Which two departments are those?


LOL! OCFA?????


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 10, 2015)

Hell, if you come to Kern County. You'll start on a BLS unit but you do run 911 calls. It is a good mix. You'll run lower acuity and some higher acuity with no fire response. Its how EMD should be used. Then you can go to the ALS side and eventually get your medic school sponsored for. Fire is BLS. And scopes are way better than laco, oc, Rems.


----------



## ResRednek (Nov 10, 2015)

OCFA on the north end of the county and Garden Grove


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 11, 2015)

Kern County does not have fire medic so its a better place to work


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Kern County does not have fire medic so its a better place to work


Actually, there's two stations within Kern County that run fire medics due to the proximity of the closest transport ALS unit.


----------

